# مسجد رائع و غريب...اسمة مسجد كأني اكلت في تركية...يحتوي على عبرة



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

*أغرب اسم مسجد في العالم *

مسجد كأنني أكلت 

هل سمع أحد بمثل هذا الاسم الغريب ؟ 

هو جامع صغير في منطقة "فاتح" في اسطنبول واسم الجامع باللغة التركية هو " صانكي يدم " أي كأنني أكلت 

ووراء هذا الاسم الغريب قصــة ... وفيها عبرة كبيرة .

في كتابه الشيق "روائع من التاريخ العثماني" كتب الأستاذ الفاضل "أورخان محمد علي" .. قصة هذا الجامع .. فيقول أنه :
كان يعيش في منطقة "فاتح" شخص ورع اسمه خير الدين أفندي، كان صاحبنا هذا عندما يمشي في السوق ، وتتوق نفسه لشراء فاكهة ، "أو لحم ، أو حلوى ، يقول في نفسه : " صانكي يدم" 
.. يعني كأنني أكلت" أو "افترض أنني أكلت"!! ... ثم يضع ثمن ذلك الطعـام في صندوق له ..... ومضت الأشهروالسنوات ... وهو يكف نفسه عن لذائذ الأكل ... ويكتفي بما يقيم أوده فقط ، وكانت النقود تزداد في صندوقه شيئا فشيئا ، جتار الرجل ماذايفعل بالمال .حتى قرر بناء مسجد صغير في محلته ، ولما كان أهل المحلة يعرفون قصة هذا الشخص الورع الفقيــــر، وكيف استطاع أن يبني هذا المسجد , أطلقوا على الجامع اسم جامع : صانكي يدم


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

مسجد كأني اكلت في تركية


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)




----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياوحش العمارة على هذه الصور لى المسجد معلوات جيدة


----------



## Mu7ammad (7 فبراير 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## alaanabil (7 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا على المشاركة الجميله جدا ده


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشاركة طريفة جداً، مشكور أخي وحش العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على المشاركة


----------



## م حسناء (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المعلومه الجميله ديه


----------



## عزات (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصور وجزاك الله خيرا وأرجو الله عز وجل أن تعم هذه المساجد بالمصلين وأن يعيد الينا الحاكم المسلم الذي يحكم بالاسلام وينشر الاسلام في ارجاء الارض


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

عزات قال:


> مشكور على هذه الصور وجزاك الله خيرا وأرجو الله عز وجل أن تعم هذه المساجد بالمصلين وأن يعيد الينا الحاكم المسلم الذي يحكم بالاسلام وينشر الاسلام في ارجاء الارض


امييييييييييييين ..........امين يارب العالمين 
شكرا لك اخي عزت


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة دى


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

ازيك يا دارين


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

شرفتى المنتدى دا ممكن نتعرف


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

ممكن نتعرف يا دارين رائد
محمد


----------



## te2 (23 فبراير 2008)

الله علي الجمال


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (23 فبراير 2008)

يسلموووو على المعلووومات القيمة ....


----------



## Arch_M (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## رسول الفهد (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعه والجميله


----------



## سليم الجزيري (25 فبراير 2008)

يا سلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام سلم


----------



## سليم الجزيري (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال عن هذا الاسمالذي تكرر في الصور وهو *Deniz Akbulut*


----------



## سليم الجزيري (25 فبراير 2008)

اقصد Deniz Akbulut


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## رابح رسام (15 يونيو 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....

__________________


----------



## سليمان ابو عرب (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الصوار الحلوة و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## first-arch (15 يونيو 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## سنا الأمل (16 يونيو 2008)

الصراحة ما في اجمل من هذه المساجد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك ياوحش العمارة ماشاء الله موضوعاتك كلها قيمه


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:

بلرك الله قيكم


----------



## jankeez (20 يونيو 2008)

*Ortakoy Mosque*

http://blog.wolkanca.com/ortakoy-mosque-buyuk-mecidiye-cami/ 

architect: Nigoğos Balyan 1853

شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 يونيو 2008)

jankeez قال:


> http://blog.wolkanca.com/ortakoy-mosque-buyuk-mecidiye-cami/
> 
> architect: nigoğos Balyan 1853
> 
> شكرا لك على المعلومات


 

شكرا لك اخي عاى الرابط التركي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## جوزيف بن دخيل الله (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
بصراحة نتعلم من مثل هذ القصص عدة أمور منها
1) عندما يسمو الهدف يكون سمو النفس ثم سمو الهمة ثم سمو النتيجة.
2) العمارة هي تجسيد لغايات وأهداف العظماء.

معلومة أستفدتها من هذا الموضوع ( أنا سامع بهذه القصة من زمان بس اللي كنت فاكره إنها بتونس مش بتركيا )

شكراً على التوضيح


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 يونيو 2008)

جوزيف بن دخيل الله قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> بصراحة نتعلم من مثل هذ القصص عدة أمور منها
> 1) عندما يسمو الهدف يكون سمو النفس ثم سمو الهمة ثم سمو النتيجة.
> 2) العمارة هي تجسيد لغايات وأهداف العظماء.
> ...


 شكرا لك اخي على المعلومات........والاستنتاجات بارك الله فيك

اكيد المسجد تركي .......اعرفها القصة من امد بعيد والصور اختها من موقع تركي :67:


----------



## جابر المهندس (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الصور الجميلة.............شكرا


----------



## غسان الخفجي (23 يونيو 2008)

رائع ومشكورة جهودك


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وحش العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

alpha Bidoo قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع وحش العمارة


 شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## ابونهى (2 يوليو 2008)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## وحش العمارة (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------

